# Windows 7 auf SSD installieren



## L.B. (1. Mai 2011)

Hall Zusammen,


ich habe mir gerade die Crucial C300 in der 64GB Ausfhrung gegönnt und habe nun eine Frage bezüglich der Installation. Auf dem Rechner ist zur Zeit Windows 7 x64 auf einer normalen HDD installiert. Wie sollte ich bei der Neuinstallation am besten vorgehen? 
1) Windows Setup starten, HDD formatieren, System auf der SSD installieren
2) Windows Setup starten, System auf der SSD installieren
In beiden Fällen, wäre das System auf der SSD installiert, nur stellt sich die Frage, ob man das System auf der SDD installieren kann, während eine zweite Version auf der HDD läuft. Wie macht man es am besten? 
Und noch eine Frage, muss man die SSD vor dem Setup wie eine normale HDD formatieren? 
Muss man sonst noch spezielle Treiber für die SSD installieren?


----------



## Vaykir (1. Mai 2011)

Hättest du voerher hier geguckt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...g-troubleshooting-und-begriffserklaerung.html
hättest dir den Thread sparen können.

aber ich will mal net so sein:

bei der installation alle festplatten abklemmen, die ssd an den ersten controller port anschließen und setup starten.
bei der auswahl der partition (also wo win7 hin installiert werden soll) einfach die unpartitionierte ssd wählen und weiter klicken.
win7 erstellt dann automatisch en partition und formatiert diese.

wenn das setup durch ist, incl treiber, progs und dem ganzen mist, schließt du einfach die HDD(s) wieder an und formatierst diese unter win.

achte aber auf die richtige bootreihenfolge im bios. wobei die ssd da eigl oben stehen sollte.

absolut wichtig ist noch, dass du vor der installation den controlle rim bios auf AHCI stellst.


----------



## roheed (1. Mai 2011)

wenn du die HDD während der Installation der SSD im system lässt, kann es sein das Windows sich in den MBR der HDD schreibt und dann dein neues Windows ohne die HDD nicht mehr Bootbar ist Ist zwar reparierbar, aber den streß würde ich mir dennoch ersparen. 

Mein Tip ist:

1. SSD anschließen
2. HDD abklemmen
3. Windows installieren (auf SSD)

(optionen)

4. HDD wieder anklemmen
5. Im bios die bootreihenfolge auf SSD stellen
6. Von SSD booten
7. Unter windows deine daten der HDD auf die SSD ziehen (falls nötig)
8. HDD unterm neuen Windows formatieren.


----------



## roheed (1. Mai 2011)

vaykir der alte fuchs war mal wieder schneller


----------



## Vaykir (1. Mai 2011)

roheed schrieb:


> vaykir der alte fuchs war mal wieder schneller


 
und du produzierst 50% deiner post durch doppel-fails 
(und ich durch sinnloses kommentieren...hahahha)


----------



## L.B. (1. Mai 2011)

Kann passieren...

Auf jeden Fall schon mal danke für eure Antworten. Ich habe mich jetzt durch das Tutorial gelesen und sehe deutlich klarer. 
Die Tatsache, dass man die HDDs beim Installieren abklemmen sollte, ist mir neu. Ist das absolut notwendig?


----------



## thom_cat (1. Mai 2011)

ja, da sonst wie gesagt teile der installation auf der hdd _können_.


----------



## L.B. (1. Mai 2011)

Ok, dann sind eigentlich alle Fragen geklärt.  Die SSD sollte diese Woche ankommen, dann hoffe ich mal, dass alles problemos fuktioniert. 

@roheed: Ein sehr gutes Tutorial hast du da geschrieben.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Mai 2011)

thom_cat schrieb:


> ja, da sonst wie gesagt teile der installation auf der hdd _können_.


 
quark. natürlich muss man das nicht,
aber es wird empfholen um gleich von vornherein ne mögliche fehlerquelle auszuschließen.
wenn du ne hdd dran hast, kannste die auch einfach im bios deaktivieren oder die bootreihenfolge so einstellen dass es klappt.

das einfachste ist aber einfach das kabel abzumachen und fertig. problem gelöst und das ohne viel arbeit.


----------



## L.B. (1. Mai 2011)

Dann hätte man ja theoretich die Möglichkeit, nur über die Bootreihenfolge einzustellen, ob man das alte OS von der HDD oder das neue von der SSD starten möchte.


----------



## roheed (1. Mai 2011)

> und du produzierst 50% deiner post durch doppel-fails
> (und ich durch sinnloses kommentieren...hahahha)



in beiden fällen ist ein funke wahrheit drin   



> @roheed: Ein sehr gutes Tutorial hast du da geschrieben.


DAnk dir  

Und wie vaykir schon sagte, es gibt auch andere möglichkeiten das problem mit der HDD zu umgehen. Aber ich finde abklemmen ist die schnellste und sicherste methode. Aus eigener erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass es mir schon mal passiert ist das der MBR (Einstiegspunkt fürs OS) auf der falschen platte gelandet ist und nachdem ich die festplatte formiert hatte ging gar nix mehr.  Man lernt nie aus^^ Nur hat ich damals noch kein plan von den dingen und konnte mir nicht erklären was passiert ist


----------



## L.B. (1. Mai 2011)

Dann werde ich die Platten einfach abklemmen, nicht, dass ich mich noch aus dem System ausboote. (cooles Wortspiel...)
Ich bin echt auf die Leistung der SSD gespannt.


----------



## roheed (1. Mai 2011)

So einen Leistungsschub hast du in deinem leben noch nicht erlebt, was die die SSD betrifft.  
Ist echt witztig immer und immer wieder zu lesen, wie gerne die leute mit einer SSD einen Neustart machen weil es so schnell geht


----------



## L.B. (1. Mai 2011)

Nicht dass ich nachher die HDDs wegwerfen kann, weil ich aus Spaß zu oft rebootet habe.  

Eine Frage wegen der HDDs habe ich aber noch, denn wenn man sie abklemmt und das System auf der SSD installiert, werden ja keine Treiber für die HDDs installiert. Werden sie dann nachträglich automatisch installiert, sobald man die HDDs wieder angeschlossen hat?


P.S. Entschuldige übrigens, dass ich so dumme Fragen stelle, aber ich möchte das Betriebssystem nur einmal neu aufsetzen und nicht zehnmal, weil ich irgendeine Einstellung übersehen habe.


----------



## roheed (1. Mai 2011)

> Eine Frage wegen der HDDs habe ich aber noch, denn wenn man sie abklemmt  und das System auf der SSD installiert, werden ja keine Treiber für die  HDDs installiert. Werden sie dann nachträglich automatisch installiert,  sobald man die HDDs wieder angeschlossen hat?



hehe geil, dass hat wirklich noch keiner gefragt  Nein keine panik...der "treiber" für hdd ist schon in Windows integriert. wenn du sie im Nachhinein anklemmst wirst sie vermutlich ohne reboot sogar direkt wieder nutzten können. 



> Nicht dass ich nachher die HDDs wegwerfen kann, weil ich aus Spaß zu oft rebootet habe


nach der SSD wirst deine hdd so oder so wegwerfen wollen


----------



## Vaykir (1. Mai 2011)

L.B. schrieb:


> Eine Frage wegen der HDDs habe ich aber noch, denn wenn man sie abklemmt und das System auf der SSD installiert, werden ja keine Treiber für die HDDs installiert. Werden sie dann nachträglich automatisch installiert, sobald man die HDDs wieder angeschlossen hat?
> D


 

made my day.... absolut köstlich 

mal ne gegenfrage (die eigl frage hat der roheed ja schon exquisit beantwortet):
installierst dein system auch immer neu wenn du nen USB stick reinsteckst?


----------



## L.B. (2. Mai 2011)

Ich will eben nichts falsch machen, wenn ich die SSD installiere. Mit AHCI und so etwas habe ich schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, da durfte ich das System dann gleich mehrmals an einem Tag neu aufsetzen, weil die Einstellung nicht stimmte. 




Vaykir schrieb:


> installierst dein system auch immer neu wenn du nen USB stick reinsteckst?



Kommt ganz darauf an, was auf dem Stick drauf war.


----------



## roheed (2. Mai 2011)

Jo isch ja kein ding. wollten uns ja auch nicht lustig über dich machen oder so (falls es so rübergekommen sein sollte) . Man kann ja nicht alles wissen und mit AHCI ist wirklich so ein typischer mist wo man schnell mal ******* bauen kann. Btw, aber selbst AHCI kann man nachträglich anmachen ohne windows neu aufzusetzten. Da gibts nen registry trick.


----------



## Vaykir (2. Mai 2011)

gibt euch leute, die ahci jahre lang am falschen controller aktiv hatten ... *hüstelchen*


----------



## roheed (2. Mai 2011)

ja wer das wohl gewesen ist?  das werd ich in diesem leben wohl auch nicht mehr so schnell vergessen


----------



## L.B. (2. Mai 2011)

Mich an der Registry rumbasteln zu lassen, könnte beim betroffenen Rechner schwere geistige und  körperliche (soft- und hardwaretechnische) Beeinträchtigungen hinterlassen. 
Ich vergesse nie, wie ich beim Rechner meines Kumpel (der monatelang absolut stabil lief) einen (einen einzigen!) Mausklick gemacht habe und das Teil mit einem Bluescreen abgestürtzt ist.  
Oder wer hat es geschafft, innerhalb eines Monats zwei Netzteile abzufackeln? L.B. der Hardware-Killer... (Das neue NT ist aber schon auf dem Weg zu mir und sollte gleichzeitig mit der SSD eintreffen.)

Ok, genug Quatsch gemacht. Ich würde sagen, dass ich für den Einbau und die Einrichtung der SSD nun bestens gerüstet bin und bedanke mich schon mal für eure Tipps.  Wenn beim Einrichten noch konkrete Fragen auftauchen, melde ich mich einfach.


----------



## Vaykir (2. Mai 2011)

Erinner mich daran, dir niemals Hardware zu verkaufen


----------



## roheed (3. Mai 2011)

Ich hab auch einmal in jugendlichem Leichtsinn die ganze kiste abrauchen lassen indem ich etwas OC probiert hab^^
Hoch gings, dann runter getaktet feierabend  Aso ne hdd hab ich auch schon mal geschrottet, war aber mit 13 und noch gar kein plan von nichts 
Glaub wirst hier kaum jemand im forum findet der nicht schon irgendwie irgendwas abeschossen hat 

Btw, ein Feedback (positiv oder negativ) über deine SSD würde mich freuen. Cu


----------



## L.B. (4. Mai 2011)

Dann will ich mal mein ausführlich ausgearbeitetes Feedback abgegeben: DIE SSD IST EINFACH NUR GEIL!!! 

Allerdngs ist das System noch lange nicht auf dem alten Stand, da die Treiber für die selbstgebauten USB Geräte (IR-Empfänger, USB LCD) noch nicht installiert sind. Gestern musste ich nach einigen Installationen, die eigentlich einen Reboot erfordern, einen Soft-Kill machen, weil der Rechner nichts mehr installiert hat. Das passiert mir aber immer, wenn ich fünf Treiber, 80 Updates und 20 Programme auf einmal installiere. 

Einen Benchmark habe ich auch gleich gemacht (AS SSD) dieser lieferte eine Leserate von 319MB/s, eine Schreibrate von 57MB/s und insgesamt einen Score von 409. Ich weiß nicht, ob die Werte in Ordnung sind, vermute aber, dass der Benchmark nicht wirklich genau misst, weil mein Freund, der die 120GB Variante der C300 hat, die gleiche Leserate hat. Ich kann nachher nochmal den Atto Disk Benchmark testen.



Edit: Atto Disk Benchmark lieferte deutlich bessere Ergebnisse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (4. Mai 2011)

> DIE SSD IST EINFACH NUR GEIL!!!



Nein?! Das überrascht mich jetzt aber  

Post mal AS SSD Tool dann wissen wir mehr. 
falls du ne kleine C300 hast dann kannst sie nur schlecht mit der 128 gb version vergleichen. Die leistung im lesen ist gleich, im schreiben sind sie abgestuft


----------



## L.B. (4. Mai 2011)

Ich habe jetzt alles installiert und es läuft sogar alles. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, die Ergebnisse des AS Benchmark erschienen mir ein bisschen zu niedrig, was aber auch daran liegen kann, dass ich nebenbei noch Updates installiert habe.


----------



## roheed (4. Mai 2011)

jo die werte sind für eine C300 zu gering. Normal sind irgendwas zwischen 500-600 Punkte. 
Willst du jetzt paar tips wie man sie für nen netten screenshot schneller kriegt oder ist es dir egal? 
Die tricks sind aber nur optik, sonst läuft alles rund bei dir


----------



## L.B. (4. Mai 2011)

Ein paar Tipps können nie schaden. 

Wobei ich persönlich mehr vom Atto Disk Benchmark halte, zumal ich beim Bench auch nichts anderes parallel gemacht habe.


----------



## Vaykir (4. Mai 2011)

atto bench gibts nur maximalwerte an und da auch nur die sequenziellen.

die schreibwerte können stimmen, aber die lesewerte passen nicht. die kleinste version sollte ca 450-500 punkte bringen. 600 packste damit net.


----------



## roheed (5. Mai 2011)

In meinem Ranking thread hat einer 540 punkte geschaft mit der kleinen.

Also jetzt testet es nochmal ohne das die SSD ausgelastet ist. Was noch einiges Bringt sind die Stromsparfunktionen der CPU auszumachen. Aber wie gesagt sind nur "optische" verbesserungen fürs ego


----------



## L.B. (5. Mai 2011)

Ok, und wenn ich meine SSD kaputtgebencht habe und Cool´n´Quiet im Eimer ist, weiß ich ja, wo ich mich bedanken darf.  Die Programe gehen ab wie sonst was, also wird schon alles in Ordnung sein.  
Kann ich das alte System auf der HDD eigentlich ohne Probleme installiert lassen und durch Umstellen der Bootsequenz mein altes System starten? Wenn das ginge, hätte man natürlich ein schönes Recovery-System (könnte ganz praktisch sein, wenn man irgendetwas kaputtkonfiguriert hat...)


----------



## roheed (5. Mai 2011)

ja müsste eigentlich super klappen...einfach mal probieren. Mußt halt im Bios hin und her switchen je nachdem ob du die SSD oder die HDD booten willst.
Schließ mal die hdd an, wirst gar nicht glauben wie sch**** langsam die teile waren/sind^^


----------



## L.B. (5. Mai 2011)

Die HDDs sind immer noch in Gebrauch, aber nur für Daten (1TB HDD) bzw. das alte System und selten genutze Programme (160GB HDD). Aber man merkt schon, ob das Programm von der SSD oder HDD startet. 
Wie kann man überprüfen, ob das Alignment des Dateisystems auf der SSD stimmt? Oder wird das von Windows 7 automatisch richtig gemacht?


----------



## roheed (5. Mai 2011)

ok an diesem punkt muß ich dich doch langsam mal in meinen ssd thread verweisen da stehn so sachen drin


----------



## L.B. (5. Mai 2011)

Da muss man ja lesen.  Aber jetzt habe ich genug gefragt, bevor ich mich hier noch zum absoluten Volldeppen mache.  Es läuft jetzt aber alles einwandfrei, also nochmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Worf85 (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo ich habe auch vor Windows 7 auf eine SSD zu Instalieren meine frage wenn ich Windows 7 auf die SSD Neuinstaliere vorher die Registry sichere und die hinterher wiederherstelle dann dürften die Spiele auf C doch wieder laufen, weil ich habe keine lust meine ganzen Steamspiele und Sims 3 neu zu Instalieren.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Juni 2011)

Ich würde dir auf jedenfall empfehlen die Installationen neu zu machen. Das ist auf jedenfall besser da es doch ein paar Unterschiede zwischen HDD und SSD gibt.
Und ne Neuaufsetzung ohne saubere Registry?


----------



## Worf85 (12. Juni 2011)

So ich habe die SSD-Festplatte gestern gekauft und werde die am kommenden Freitag in meinen Rechner einbauen, bevor ich Windows 7 Deinstaliere muss ich die SSD doch erst Formatieren oder ? . Was mache ich dann mit Laufwerk C muss ich das auch Formatieren ?  Was ist mit der Aktivierung muss ich die auch wieder machen bitte mir alles wenn keine Mühe macht Schritt für Schritt per E-mail an startrekfan85@gmx.de  Danke


----------



## roheed (12. Juni 2011)

schau mal in meinem thread vorbei (link in der signatur) da gibts schon ne 1 zu 1 anleitung wie man windows 7 auf seine ssd bekommt


----------

